# Fein Multimaster



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

is it fair you replace the blades with something other than what you borrowed?

just in case you need help, no, it isn't.

You should talk to your friend before doing anything such as this. You might find yourself buying Fein blades and getting stuck with whatever you buy and try to pawn off on him. Then again, he might not care.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

*Multiblades* a small independent California company has been making Fein replacement blades almost since day one. They have come out with new blade styles besides the Fein replacements and also a new 'square hole' blade design.

Besides Fein Multimaster they also make high quality blades for the Bosch, Rockwell, Dremel, and Harbor Freight oscillating tools.
.


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

nap,
He is also trying to find out where to get lower priced blades and we are both searching for a place to get them.

PaliBob,
Thanks for the info, I think I'll be ordering blades off of them in the near future.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Try bargainblade.com


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Branden said:


> nap,
> He is also trying to find out where to get lower priced blades and we are both searching for a place to get them.
> 
> PaliBob,
> Thanks for the info, I think I'll be ordering blades off of them in the near future.


I understand that and I do not fault the guy but in both a legal and moral sense, he used up Fein blades so he needs to either replace with Fein blades or ask the owner of the tool if some others would be acceptable.

and after I read that 3 times, I realized I was responding to the OP and he was speaking about the owner of the tool.

If the owner is fine with something other than Fein, then all will be fine. Until you posted that, there was no way to determine the owner was fine without Fein but now we know his is fine without Fein, you will be fine if you do not purchase Fein but I would expect you to buy something just as fine as Fein blades.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Two for $8, reg $12 at Sears.

Gary


----------

